# Photo Vogue accepted...bleh!



## BrianStyles (Mar 14, 2013)

So Vogue Italy's Photo Vogue section on their site accepted this photo. Bleh, who cares.  Thought I'd share anyway.


----------



## mishele (Mar 14, 2013)

Congrats!! Of course we care!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 14, 2013)

Good job Brian


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 15, 2013)

Nice shot. 

When does it hit the site? Link?


----------



## MiFleur (Mar 15, 2013)

Some achievement, nice shot it has a lot of character!


----------



## tevo (Mar 15, 2013)

Neat!


----------



## BrianStyles (Mar 15, 2013)

As far as hitting front page of PhotoVogue, not sure.

Here are the accepted images they added to my port.
PhotoVogue

Kinda cool but doesn't really do anything for me. I want to be in print!


----------



## OLaA (Mar 15, 2013)

The photos on your website under modeling are awesome!  I particularly like the expression you captured on the female model in black jeans.  God job!


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 15, 2013)

BrianStyles said:


> As far as hitting front page of PhotoVogue, not sure.
> 
> Here are the accepted images they added to my port.
> PhotoVogue
> ...



So this is a port that they keep posted for you on their site?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 15, 2013)

I was checking out your site too. Some good stuff on there but you might think about reordering some of the categories. Specifically I think the parent section would be strong if you lead with the images at the end of that gallery instead of the ones at the front. The beginning images are not as strong artistically and not what I would consider the better part of your work.


----------



## BrianStyles (Mar 16, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> So this is a port that they keep posted for you on their site?



Of sorts. I can't post any image I want. They have to be accepted by Art + Commerce and Vogue Italy.


----------



## BrianStyles (Mar 16, 2013)

DiskoJoe said:


> I was checking out your site too. Some good stuff on there but you might think about reordering some of the categories. Specifically I think the parent section would be strong if you lead with the images at the end of that gallery instead of the ones at the front. The beginning images are not as strong artistically and not what I would consider the better part of your work.



Thanks for that! Done!


----------

